# Are you kidding me????



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I know these are desireable cars, and I bid pretty generously at just under $250, but this is WAY outta hand:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300424169805&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't see $450 there!!! Bidding fever?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah I was trolling along too. 

Nostalgia costs these days I rekon.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

Is that the Dodge Challenger, I think it was a Dyna-Brute? If it is it was probably worth more as I've only seen one before.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Would it be threadjacking if I stuck this in here? This kinda seems to fall under the category of "Are you kidding me?"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130386459518&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

--rick


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

It'd be funnier if the Charger turnred out to be an AW body...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Finished at $1050. OK. Wow.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok yeah that Charger was WAY worse. 

But what drove up the price was that deuce coupe, I imagine. I thought the blue one was a Riggen charger? Either way, Ive been buying a few Riggens but Im not about to over pay like that.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Makes you wonder what some of these guys see out there.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Finished at $1050. OK. Wow.


Saw one go off two er so years ago at $1600.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*wow*

That TJet charger was nutz...


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

TjetBill said:


> It'd be funnier if the Charger turnred out to be an AW body...



It is a real Aurora Charger not AW. I know the seller.
-Joe


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

joeslotcar said:


> It is a real Aurora Charger not AW. I know the seller.
> -Joe


I wasn't implying fraud. I have seen AW's bid up like the real deal. The comment just matched my severly sick and twisted sense of humor. :freak:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

It's prices like that will take the fun out of collecting. I can honestly say that I would never pay more then $100 for a car even if I had the money. I feel guilty enough spending $40 on a car. 

I suppose to some that is their passion. To each their own I guess. I would rather take my Daughter and Fiancee' on a nice vacation.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It's prices like that will take the fun out of collecting. I can honestly say that I would never pay more then $100 for a car even if I had the money. I feel guilty enough spending $40 on a car.
> 
> I suppose to some that is their passion. To each their own I guess. I would rather take my Daughter and Fiancee' on a nice vacation.


yep.i could sock away a nice RESP for my toddler for that amount.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*they all look like tyco to me??*

the only thing that does not look tyco are the brass metal chassis on the right of pic. the rest looks like regular common tyco pro to me?? (please inlighten me on those brass chassis someone?? i never saw that type? and why would he call this lot aurora?? the only aurora i see is the front end dragster chassis. thanks


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The more complete chassis (the ones that look like TycoPros) are Riggen chassis. There was a Cobramite in there also. Putting the aurora in, is just another tag word to generate more hits.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The brass items are neat. Something in that lot triggered the $455 bid. My guess is the high bidder asked the seller some questions. 

As far as the Charger goes, I'm not suprised one bit. Saw an original one with black stripes go for $999.00 back in 1998. 

In 1999 I saw a Johnny Lightning Pullback purple Charger go for $53.00. And these were just hitting the market.

There are hardcore collectors out there willing to pay some big prices to add to there collection. 

Personally, I like the stories were someone bought a box of stuff from a sale took it home not expecting much and they find a purple Charger or some other rare car in the box.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

A/FX Nut said:


> Personally, I like the stories were someone bought a box of stuff from a sale took it home not expecting much and they find a purple Charger or some other rare car in the box.
> 
> Randy.


ooh, ooh, can I share?

back in December, in a new flea-market-junk-store-type business not far from here, i mentioned to the woman working there that i was looking for slot cars. she said she had a box of that stuff in the attic, and she'd bring it for me to see. she let me have this plus a box of L&J track for $30:










yes, those two on the right are what you think they are. the GTO, though, is missing the rear bumper and is twisted pretty bad.

i've been kinda sitting on this, not posting it here, because it was a big find and I didn't want to seem like i was showing off. i'm also on the edge of feeling guilty for having gotten it so cheap...

--rick


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Showoff


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Rick, you got an original bottle of red oil too!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The bottle is empty. It just has some oil schmutz on the insides. But since you mentioned it, I just went and looked at it... never realized it has that little applicator on the inside. cool!

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

On the serious side, that Tyco Mura looks to be in good shape and IMHO is one of the best bodies they ever produced. They simply nailed the look of the car. :thumbsup:

And no, momma won't give me no money for to buy it...  :freak:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*wow*

Nice haul rick...
They are still out there...

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rick,
You should at least send them a gift card to a local restaurant. What a haul, I'd feel guilty too.  


Yeah, :lol: ! Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Rick,
Man you always get these deals. It's inspiring.
Keeps me looking, cause somebody's actually finding these deals, but, from now on,
when someone says they just sold them last week, yesterday, or an hour ago,
I'm gonna blame you.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nah, there's someone out there that's beating me to stuff too. At a yard sale last year, I asked about slots and the guy said "oh, I just sold that. There were like 8 or 10 cars in the box. Sold it for $3." then this winter someone put a sign out that said "indoor yard sale". They were cleaning out an elderly relative's house. I asked about slot cars, he said there was a box in the attic. Took my number and said he'd call when he got to them. A month or so later, the sign was up again, so I stopped in... The guy remembered me and apologized, but someone else had asked him and then gone up with him to get the stuff, then offered him a hundred bucks for whatever it was that they found. So he had to sell it. I understood, didn't blame the guy, but grrrrr... 

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Purple...Lucky! Dude that is cool and glad to see people still finding stuff like this....Sweet.

A guy at work says his Dad still has a bunch of T-Jets from when he was a kid and will give them to me if he can find them. He doesn't know where they are and can't find them right now. Yeah his Dad probably hid them....I would. LOL


Bob...is it my turn yet...zilla


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Way to go Rick. Don't feel guilty. You've taken the time to learn the hobby. This is just one of the rewards of it.

Randy.


----------

